# Guitar cleaning advice and product recommendations



## VanJansen (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi All,

As the title says I am interested in your advice on how to clean an acoustic guitar and any product recommendations. I am very new to guitars and soliciting the recommendations of the community on general guitar maintenance.

My first string change is coming up. Thought it a good idea to give the guitar a good cleaning at the same time.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I guess it depends on how long you play and if your skin corrodes strings much or not.
I do not use any product... I just shine with a dry cloth when I change strings.
Some would "oil" the fretboard once in a while (yearly).
I do not wash my car frequently either, though. :-/


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I have found the advice and products vary wildly based on what you mean by "cleaning". So watch out for that. Since you're new to guitars, and looking for what to do at a string change, here's what I do:

1. At the very least, oil the fretboard. I use the Dunlop bottle, available at every music shop. Apply generously, and gently wipe off the excess with a micro fibre towel. Let it sit for 5 minutes.

2. I use a piece of Miracle Cloth (has coconut oil) to polish the fret wires. It's amazing to see the black gunk that comes up. There was a thread here that discussed Miracle Cloth vs some other product. I've been using it ever since with terrific results.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Naptha. But you can't buy it in Canada. So you want Coleman Stove fuel which is Naptha


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

The Steve Martin method?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I was unsure how to clean the body of my Seagull when I got it. I emailed them and they said a bit 0f mild soap and water for the body/neck. That's because of the type of finish used on this particular guitar though. If unsure use that with a fiber cloth, or just the fiber cloth like MawMow mentioned. There are other products that are safe as well in many situations which you've heard of above. I also use the Dunlop Lemon Oil for the fretboard every few string changes. Keeps it from drying out in some of the harsher weather we can get. Avoid pledge type lemon oil for furniture...just use the stuff made for guitars. If you haven't already, also look up how to restring properly with the proper number of winds around the tuning peg. It'll help you stay in tune better.


----------



## VanJansen (Jan 23, 2020)

Excellent - Appreciate the advice. I am amazed by the quick responses.

I have seen some videos on the proper restringing process. I bought 2 sets of strings just in case I mess it up.


----------



## petsha.fey (Jan 24, 2020)

I just oil the fretboard and with the little oil left in the rag I wipe down the rest of the guitar. I use Dr ducks axe wax


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

After the restring you can tune up and stretch them at the 12th fret. Retune and do it again. Probably once more for good measure. Just don't stretch them too much. You'll get a feel for it. Play it for a bit and tune it again. Should be good after that.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Dorian2 said:


> I was unsure how to clean the body of my Seagull when I got it. I emailed them and they said a bit 0f mild soap and water for the body/neck. That's because of the type of finish used on this particular guitar though. If unsure use that with a fiber cloth, or just the fiber cloth like MawMow mentioned. There are other products that are safe as well in many situations which you've heard of above. I also use the Dunlop Lemon Oil for the fretboard every few string changes. Keeps it from drying out in some of the harsher weather we can get. Avoid pledge type lemon oil for furniture...just use the stuff made for guitars. If you haven't already, also look up how to restring properly with the proper number of winds around the tuning peg. It'll help you stay in tune better.


I was looking for something that wouldn't put a shine on my satin finish 12 string Seagull acoustic guitar and settled on Seagull Luthier Grade Guitar Polish which works very well. I bought it online at godinguitars.com. I also use lemon oil on the fretboard for every string change.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

petsha.fey said:


> I just oil the fretboard and with the little oil left in the rag I wipe down the rest of the guitar. I use Dr ducks axe wax
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I wouldn’t recommend this. Some of the products used to oil fret boards will strip the finish if used on the rest of the guitar.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

knight_yyz said:


> Naptha. But you can't buy it in Canada. So you want Coleman Stove fuel which is Naptha


Dead on. 4L for $20 at Walmart. I go through two big cans/year at the shop. [email protected] (fb)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Old beginner (Jan 22, 2020)

VanJansen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As the title says I am interested in your advice on how to clean an acoustic guitar and any product recommendations. I am very new to guitars and soliciting the recommendations of the community on general guitar maintenance.
> 
> ...



I once saw a video from Taylor guitars and it demonstrated how to clean the frets, the body of the guitar, tighten the nuts on the headstock, the tuning pegs and even how to restring.

I don't have a Taylor, but I follow this and I found it helps.

Look for it on you tube.


----------



## petsha.fey (Jan 24, 2020)

JBFairthorne said:


> I wouldn’t recommend this. Some of the products used to oil fret boards will strip the finish if used on the rest of the guitar.


Have not had a problem with this product it is advertised to be safe for fretboard and body strings. Use it on my vintage fender as well.
But yes always be careful with what product you use on finishes since oils can eat away or stain.
Also not a fan of silicone based products myself

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Safe for fretboard and body strings(?) does not necessarily mean safe for the finish on other parts of the guitar. 

Personally I use two separate products. Oil for the fretboard. Polish for the rest of the guitar. I’m not sure about the ingredients in the product you mentioned but personally I wouldn’t want to wax my fretboard.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Using oil on a body is a no go for me. Won't it wreck the finish?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I would imagine that it depends on the oil but yeah, the lemon oil I use clearly states not to use it on anything other than the fretboard. I’m also very careful not to let any of it get on the sides or back of the neck.

It also clearly states not to use it on a finished maple board. I would think that was obvious but I just thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I very rarely clean the body of an acoustic. A very slightly damp (with water) soft cloth does the job for me, when I do. Sometimes the back of the neck needs a bit more water and a bit more effort. 

Wiping the guitar with a clean dry cloth after playing helps a lot, when I remember to do it.

Fretboard is a different story, that's where all the gunk builds up. I clean with lemon oil 2 or 3 times a year during a string change. Sometimes I'll even use 0000 steel wool if things get especially nasty.


----------



## petsha.fey (Jan 24, 2020)

Ducks Deluxe : Dr.Duck's Ax Wax & String Lube : World Headquarters (for product discription) 

It is called wax, but only because that rimes with axe... It is very silly but it plays into my kind of humour. 

For me usefull since I don't want my already cluttered guitar drawer to have different kind of products for cleaning and shining. 


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## VanJansen (Jan 23, 2020)

Old beginner said:


> I once saw a video from Taylor guitars and it demonstrated how to clean the frets, the body of the guitar, tighten the nuts on the headstock, the tuning pegs and even how to restring.
> 
> I don't have a Taylor, but I follow this and I found it helps.
> 
> Look for it on you tube.


I watched the video and have seen this method somewhere else. However at Seagull guitars they expressly say NOT to use wax as this can cause build up. So not sure.

I have some questions as well. Does this work on satin finish? Do you oil the fretboard every time you change strings? 

Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

petsha.fey said:


> I just oil the fretboard and with the little oil left in the rag I wipe down the rest of the guitar. I use Dr ducks axe wax


I'm not familiar with that product, but many oils that one might use on an unlaquered fretboard (don't oil a laquered one) will damage the guitar finish (mostly if nitro, if poly, then you just made the guitar dirtier by adding a layer of grease for no reason).


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Plain old lemon oil on the fret board (16oz bottle for less than $5 at Walmart). As for the rest of the guitar, there are lots of products out there but absolutely avoid anything with silicone in it especially on an acoustic. It can inhibit or completely negate the ability to do finish repairs or even glue repairs if it gets in the wrong areas.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I also have used Murphy's Oil soap which is made specifically for cleaning wood and if something has a super tough stain I will use barkeeper's friend. It's a cleanser but it is also used as brass polish. Then I will wipe with Naptha. 
Oh, I stopped using lemon oil and switched to bore oil from Fret Doctor. Looks better and lasts longer


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

petsha.fey said:


> I just oil the fretboard and with the little oil left in the rag I wipe down the rest of the guitar. I use Dr ducks axe wax
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


My guitars are glossy. I don't think I would want to put oil on them.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

This article will allow you to make up your mind what you'd like to use on the fretboard. 

The Great Debate: Is Lemon Oil Safe for Guitar Fretboards?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

D'Addario Lemon oil once per year on the board and bridge.
Dunlop guitar polish/cleaner about once per year.
Otherwise just wipe them with a damp cloth after playing if needed.
After playing, clean each string with a cloth; grab it with thumb and forefinger and run up and down the string - you can feel it get smoother as the dirt comes off.
Lighter fluid to get difficult scuzz and such off the body/neck etc. (this is rarey needed)

* Only reason I'm using Dunlop and D'Addario is because that's what they had at the store.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

My personal opinions on fretboard oils now that a number of folks mentionned 'lemon oil'

Lemon oil is fine, I guess, BUT, know the following:
- it is not actually made from lemons per se (petroleum product with lemon scent added) so for reasons both of ideal product, and enviro/economic/political (if you care) I use other things
- if you buy it at a Music store it costs twice as much for a tiner bottle vs if you buy it from a hardware store (1 bottle will last a lifetime if you use for nothing else)
- even at the hardware store there are cheaper options

I am personally from the Fight Club school of logic on this (remember the soap bit) - wood wants actual wood oil. Therefore I recommend any plant based product, the top 2 being:

Linseed Oil
Tung Oil

I use Tung because it is easy to find anywhere (polymerized is fine, don't need the pure/food grade stuff, but that's fine too) and I use it for other things (teak furniture etc also love it on guitar necks).

You NEVER need to use soap or solvent on an unlaquered fretboard. 0000 steel wool (clean between frets and polish the frets in 1 go - always in direction of grain) is all you need on any unlaquered fretboard. Sometimes you gotta use yer fingernail in a corner of the wool the get the stuff right at the fret. Sometimes a CC or Library card is handy for that purpose. After that, 1 generous coat of the oil of your choice - give it 5 min and wipe off excess. If no excess and/or pores still look open give'r a second coat (winter can do that).

Never anything with wax in it - it's not a dinner table.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I am of a completely different mind. I do not believe you need any product that is store bought. If you check with builders ( luthiers ) they will tell you NOT to use any store bought stuff. A very old t-shirt slightly dampened to wipe the body down and some 000 steel wool if you are getting a build up on the fret board. All of that other crap is designed for one thing and one thing only to make money for the guy who made it. And a lot of it can hurt your guitar such as oils can screw up a fret board if it gets under and it will find any tiny pot to sneak under.and later will not allow glue to bond should your fret board loosen up from the neck. and also it gunks up the strings so just a good wipe down after you have played and you will be good for a lot of years


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Ship of fools said:


> I am of a completely different mind. I do not believe you need any product that is store bought. If you check with builders ( luthiers ) they will tell you NOT to use any store bought stuff. A very old t-shirt slightly dampened to wipe the body down and some 000 steel wool if you are getting a build up on the fret board. All of that other crap is designed for one thing and one thing only to make money for the guy who made it. And a lot of it can hurt your guitar such as oils can screw up a fret board if it gets under and it will find any tiny pot to sneak under.and later will not allow glue to bond should your fret board loosen up from the neck. and also it gunks up the strings so just a good wipe down after you have played and you will be good for a lot of years


I don't know any luthiers who would recomend never using anything on an unlaquered fretboard (laquered maple - sure - leave it be as it doesn't need it; sealed). Unlaquered will dry out unless you keep it in a humidor (and if you do then great, but somehow I doubt it). In fact, I got the Tung oil and steel wool schtick from a luthier at a respected shop so... I'm sure there's some guy out there saying that, there always is for any position, but my point is that it is NOT the most common professional opinion or anything approaching consensus, especially in the great white north (I have heard certain internet/youtube loudmouths from the south where there is only one season and no forced air heating say as much, but that is not what we are dealing with up here - I LOL and move on).

Also, I know prob typo but very important: 0000 not 000 steel wool. You need the finest stuff you can get, coarser will leave visible scratch marks.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

For cleaning a rosewood board, I use Guitar Honey or the Planet Waves equivalent. A few drops on a cloth, apply going with the grain of the fretboard, let it sink in the fretboard for a minutes and then wipe off. A bottle will last a lifetime. Much easier and cleaner than using steel wool.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Granny Gremlin said:


> - if you buy it at a Music store it costs twice as much for a tiner bottle vs if you buy it from a hardware store (1 bottle will last a lifetime if you use for nothing else)


For this case, I'd have to disagree with you. My understanding is that the Dunlop brand isn't actually lemon oil, just scented mineral oil like you mentioned. I've been using it on my guitars (Rosewood) fretboards since the 80's. I wouldn't trust the "Lemon Oil" branded stuff from home depot or any other non music store though. I don't think it's the same stuff. I totally agree with the wood oils you suggest of course, which is probably a key ingredient in the music store branded lemon oils. I'd imagine most Luthiers would have absoluitely no need for the Dunlop as they have supplies of appropriate Oils already sin stock for their wood projects. Most average Joe's don't use them though, unless they're into woodworking. My litle $7 bottle of Dunlop 65 has lasted me about 6 or 7 years so far. The little dabber on the top will go long before the (non)lemon oil itself


----------



## Genderqueer Guitarist (Feb 8, 2020)

VanJansen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As the title says I am interested in your advice on how to clean an acoustic guitar and any product recommendations. I am very new to guitars and soliciting the recommendations of the community on general guitar maintenance.
> 
> ...


You can get all-purpose detailer at a local music store more than likely. I suggest using a conservative amount on a soft cloth and rubbing gently in a circular motion. Make sure you don't leave the guitar leaning against the neck or head stock while the strings are off this may cause warping of the neck.


----------

